# Florida honey???



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

A buddy brought me back some florida honey this week and i couldn't wait to dive in.

He brought orange blossom, palmetto, tupelo, blueberry, and Florida wild flower.

What is Palmetto and Tupelo? 
They are very nice. 

The blueberry is very dark and has a serious blueberry taste to it. Is that normal to be very dark and almost artifical blueberryish tasting, or did someone maybe.... by accident add some flavour? 
Is it possible to have a lite colored blueberry honey?
We don't have large fields locally so i've never tryed it before.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Not sure what Palmetto is....but Tupelo...is my very favorite honey, with Mesquite being second and Sourwood third!! It comes from the Tupelo tree. It has a very distinct flavor that either you like it or you don't. I love it! Enjoy it.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

The Palmetto is a palm like tree that is the official state tree of South Carolina. They grow in Florida, SC and like climates.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Yep, my dad has 3 in the space beteen the pool and the fence I always have to duck through them to get to the one of the yards in SC. Have some monster roaches on them too! Dad calls em palmetto bugs but I know a roach when I see one!


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I know all about those Palmetto bugs, they are all over South Georgia....they moved up to Atlanta when I lived and grew up there too. Haven't seen many of these in the mountains and ya'll can keep em' there too!! We have too many wierd and strange creatures to deal with already. It's just like those fire ant thingy's...they will burn your feet off if you step in a patch. I've seen where they pretty much consume small cattle. Then I recently saw some Armidillo's moving up further North recently. Is that where the Palmetto bugs really come from, a friggin tree??!!??


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Joel said:


> Have some monster roaches on them too! Dad calls em palmetto bugs but I know a roach when I see one!


That's exactly what they look like... roaches on steroids! 

Susan


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

BJ said:


> The blueberry is very dark and has a serious blueberry taste to it. Is that normal to be very dark and almost artifical blueberryish tasting, or did someone maybe.... by accident add some flavour?
> Is it possible to have a lite colored blueberry honey?
> We don't have large fields locally so i've never tryed it before.


Blueberry honey is actually light in color and shouldn't taste like artificial blueberry. Could it be one of the flavored honeys? If so, the label should reflect that. 

Susan


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Gregory and Susan Fariss said:


> Blueberry honey is actually light in color and shouldn't taste like artificial blueberry. Could it be one of the flavored honeys? If so, the label should reflect that.
> 
> Susan


I agree with Susan on this. I've had blueberry honey before and I did not detect any blueberry flavor. Now raspberry honey is a little different - to me it does have a slight hint of raspberry.


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

No sign of any lable markings of flavour added. I was suspitious when the flavour was so strong almost like a pre-froze blueberry waffle and can taste a subtle waxy almost carmalized flavour. I've had uncappings honey from my hot knife and i suspect that's what it is with a bit of BB oil added. It was purchased in a touristy area and those **** tourists will buy anything!!! 
THe wildflower has even more carmalized flavour, same brand.......hey what a great idea! Premium price.......tourists who won't travel 1000 miles to return it!

Thanks for the replys, if ya'll come up here i'll give ya my best


----------



## Apuuli (May 17, 2006)

The palmetto that palmetto honey is from is not the large palm (aka, cabbage palm, Sabal palmetto). It's saw palmetto (Seronoa repens), which is a scrubby little thing that forms most of the understory in many pine woodlands and hammocks in Florida. I tried it once but it had a bitter aftertaste (or something) that I didn't really take a shine to.

I've also only had blueberry honey once. I don't recall it being particularly dark but it didn't taste a thing like blueberries. It also had an unpleasant aftertaste (which is why I only bought it once...)

Tupelo is a riparian tree mostly from the pan handle. At least that's where it grows in adequate density for producing tupelo honey. The honey is just fantastic! Only one step down from the stuff my bees produce... Tupelo honey also is very slow to granulate.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

*Tupelo Honey*

Pure Tupelo honey is produced from the White Ogeechee Tupelo (nyssa ogeche), it ranges through the Ogeechee River, the Apalachicola, and the Chattahoochee River Basins of northwest Florida.

High quality Tupelo Honey will not granulate. 

The Honey flow should begin within the next 7-10 days and last about 2 weeks.


----------



## Mtedcarr4 (May 20, 2010)

Pure palmetto has a good flavor ,but what happens is Gall berry blooms very close to the same time & will reduce the flavor quality.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

BJ said:


> The blueberry is very dark and has a serious blueberry taste to it.


I wonder if the bees are foraging on the juice from over-ripe blueberries.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Apuuli said:


> I tried it once but it had a bitter aftertaste (or something) that I didn't really take a shine to..


You might be thinkin "cabbage palm" palmetto is usually light and sweet similar to orange blossom in my opinion. Cabbage palm can have a bitter taste and is usally watery or runny. However as another poster stated it depend on what else is bloomin at the time and how long the bloom lasts. Palmetto bloom has not been very good here in our area last year or this year so they are definitly storing other sources on top of it.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

good saw palmetto is light in color, taste alot liek clover. A very good honey....very little produced this year.


----------

